# Playing DVD-RAM in DVD Player??



## charjon (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi, I have a DVD player that won't play data(.dat) DVD's so I can't play my .avi videos without converting them..
BUT.. My DVD player plays DVD-RAM Discs, So I was wondering if I can put the .avi and divx files on there and them play them on the dvd player somehow...
Thanks...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Probably not. The player need the decoding software to be able to play a particular format. If it doesn't have it, it doesn't matter what media you feed it it will not be able to convert it. 

(Wow I just used "it" six time in one sentence. I'll have to stop posting before my first cup of tea.  )


----------

